# Advice please...... arena size



## ArcticFox (2 April 2011)

Hi all

I am hoping to put planning permission in soon to build an arena.  I have decided on surface etc already but I was just wondering what size i should build it.  I know that the bigger the better but trying to be sensible and not wanting to spend the earth on it, I was hoping for some logical advice!

I can afford to put in a 20x40m arena which is the smallest I intend to put in for, but I would like to use it for a bit of schooling at home.  I own a set of 8' poles with several wings so could put up around 6-8 fences plus a double in the field.  At home, schooling in the arena I would probably mainly do grid work, but some related distances, combinations and short courses (some fences jumped two ways) would be also very useful.  

My question for those who own arenas or use them regularly is - should I build a 25x45m arena or a 30x40?  or is there an ideal size that is around the same surface area?  

I don't want to spend the earth and for every extra 1m on a side there is a lot of cost - however this is hopefully going to be the only arena I put in. 

Help please.......... 

salt and vinegar crisps to all


----------



## juliap (2 April 2011)

If you are planning on jumping I would go for 40 x 30 if you can scrape the funds together.

We have a 60 x 25 which is lovely but for building courses an extra 5m width would be great.


----------



## horseywelsh (2 April 2011)

Personally think the extra length would be better, as in our 20x40 find it is a struggle especially for babies to fit in distances, always wish it was a few m's longer.
Do sometimes have a jump positioned on the centre line, jumped along the short side, keep it small but this seems to work ok even with 20m as an option to fit an extra fence in.


----------



## MegaBeast (2 April 2011)

Seeing as you say you can put a course out in the field I'd go fo a 45x25m arena for gridwork.  The extra length will benefit grids more than 30m would benefit a course as you can put jumps on diagonals for course practice.


----------



## kirstyhen (2 April 2011)

We have a 60X40, which is obviously lovely, but most of the time it's split - either 2 X 60X20, 3 X 40X20 or a 40X20 and a 40X40 - Out of all those combinations the 40X40 is my favourite to ride in, so I would go for as wide as you can afford!
The 60X20 is best for grid work though, so if you don't need the width for courses, I would go for the extra length instead.


----------



## ArcticFox (2 April 2011)

Thanks all great advice. 

I am leaning towards 45x25 as that would allow for me to put up a long grid down one side, and I think if I can then put up two related fences down the other long side, plus a dog leg in the middle that would give me a small course also.  Most of the time it will be flat work and grids.

And as you say MB, I can put a course up in the field

Cx


----------



## kerilli (2 April 2011)

i've had 25 x 50, 23 x 60 and 20 x 60, and imho 23 x 60 was the most useful for flat and jumping, so i'd go for 23 x 50 or as long as you can afford! the extra length really helps for grids, trying to set them up across the diagonal is so much harder.
i can get quite a nice little course up in 20 x 60 though, using 10' poles...


----------



## measles (2 April 2011)

I agree that the extra length makes all the difference but 25 x 45 would be useful.   If you could stretch to 25 x 50 that would be even better.

What surface are you going for?


----------



## MistletoeMegan (2 April 2011)

Now, my maths is a little rusty but if you have a 30 x 40m then you have 50m across the diagonal in which to have a decent grid and you also have a good amount of additional width.

If you have a 25 x 45m you get about 51.5m across the diagonal, so in all honesty with the 30x40 you get much more width and roughly the same length if you look at the arena as a whole.

I'd personally always go for width over length (ooo err   )


----------



## ArcticFox (2 April 2011)

Thanks Kerilli, Measles and mistloetoe.  All very helpful.  Unfortunately space won't stretch to a 50m length - max is 45m.  

I am going to put in a wood fibre arena, I know some people hate it but I have never had a problem riding in one.  I am getting it from a local business and I know the owner so have got a good price on it.  No membrane though!


----------



## soupdragon71 (2 April 2011)

A friend has a 45x25 and it's unbelievable the difference compared to a 40x20 - can get a reasonable grid down the long side and can put up a decent course. usually put poles down as pretend boards, if doing flatwork so that i don't get too used to the extra space, then have a panic trying to keep horse inside dressage arena at comps!


----------



## Noodlejaffa (2 April 2011)

Most interested in the replies! I'm in the process of doing a PP application for a school at my new place and swithering about size. Currently thinking of a 50m x 30m.

Good luck with what you choose!


----------



## ArcticFox (3 April 2011)

Hi SoupD and NoodleJ, 

I think that the 25 by 45 is the size I am going for now, it seems to be the best of both worlds.  

50X30 would be fab - sounds perfect NJ, I just couldn't fit the 50min.  

Its very exciting, we may be able to afford to build it at the end of summer so hubby happy to put planning in now - and I'm amazed he is happy to put one in - very very nice hubby


----------



## Noodlejaffa (3 April 2011)

Mr NJ has no choice!!! But to be fair, he'll use it as well so he can't really complain. I would love to go for 60m instead of 50m, but guy just purchased derelict cottages next to us so they sit in between proposed school area and my house, so didn't think he'd appreciate me having a school right up against his garden fence! Mind you, he's from horsey stock (and from over your way AF) so at least doesn't mind my bunch surrounding him (my land goes all the way round his plot!).


----------



## ArcticFox (3 April 2011)

thats a relief then isn't it.  wonder who it is!  

If he has his own horse he'd probably want to ride in your school!  If you did build it up to his garden fence, I guess he'd never have to worry about horses grazing on his hedge (unless you turn out in your school!)

Mr AF wouldn't ride in it, he is non horsey and I've only had him on a horse twice - and he wouldn't go out of trot!  I did want to get him a horse once, but I am glad I came to my senses before i did - I'd probably end up mucking it out!  He does have a Harris Hawk so I did say he could fly his bird in it - which he agreed.


----------

